# Next NW meet



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Right lights are getting brighter and some of you will recall in a previous thread I suggested a meet one mid week evening. I know a good place to meet up not far from me on the A6 close to Junc 6 off the M61 more info to follow. I can have a word with the manager and I know the NW Porsche club meet there monthly. There is a good sized car park and they also do good food for those interested. How about a Wed's evening meet around 7-30pm, who's up for it then? We can also have a shortish run over Rivington. Add you name to the list and when we have enough intertested I will approach the pub manager and lets see what we can arrange.

1/ Les.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

> 1/ Les.
> 2/ Tony_Rigby_uk
> 3/ Mark_Hogan


Excellent Les, Cheers for sorting again, I was going to try and get one sorted but with Uni coming to an end of year.. Work being Chaos and a job interview on friday i've just not had chance, and it didn't look like anyone else was planning anything (since the Wales one went belly up)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

> 1/ Les.
> 2/ Tony_Rigby_uk
> 3/ Mark_Hogan
> 4/ Jammyd


should just do a list of who does not want to turn up... it is always the same ones... be nice to have something more northern, I have had to turn out at 2 West Midlands meets ( I could not understand what they were saying :lol: )


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK 4 of us so far and I am sure there will be a few more to come yet. I am thinking in 2 weeks time say around the 13th May thats 2 weeks today. I will let this run a week and see how's up for it then contact the Thatch and Thistle pub.
Address,Chorley Road,Blackrod,Bolton,Greater Manchester.BL6 5LA
Here's the location. http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=BL6+5LA


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, just off for a couple of days, will have a look at map, maybe 2 from South Cumbria and will get in touch with a member at allonby. Hopefully catch up with you soon   
Seasurfer


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Les,

Count me in. (provided I can get a babysitter for the night, wife works a late shift on a weds!!).

Will confirm nearer the time but shouldnt be a problem.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

jammyd said:


> > 1/ Les.
> > 2/ Tony_Rigby_uk
> > 3/ Mark_Hogan
> > 4/ Jammyd
> ...


That's it your band from the next one :lol:

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeh Jammie, stay your side of the line from now on :lol: :lol:

I might come along depending when it actually is


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok I only suggested Weds the 13th May but it can be changed to a Tuesday or Monday. What do you guys recon? :?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Les, If you can steer clear of Wed/Thur then I am in.

Tuesday would be coooooool.

Let me know man

PS I knew Tony Rigby would be right on this thread ! ha ha


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> Hi Les, If you can steer clear of Wed/Thur then I am in.
> 
> Tuesday would be coooooool.
> 
> ...


Right well Tuesdays fine with me is everybody else OK with a Tuesday evening if nota Monday evening then? There may not be an evening when all can make it but thats life. :? After a week I will decide the evening to meet based on the numbers who can make it on any particular evening. I guess thats the only fair way to go.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I can do Wed 13th, but cant do 11th or 12th. But dont make me swing things as im coming from West Mids, so suit it to how your local members want it, ill try and make the next one


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll plan on being in our Manchester office that day then and come along!

:roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> I'll plan on being in our Manchester office that day then and come along!
> 
> :roll:


What days that, the Tuesday? :?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

les said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > I'll plan on being in our Manchester office that day then and come along!
> ...


I'll be in Manchester what ever day you decide to have the meet!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

If you gave me the choice I would go with Tuesday,

only as I have 190 mile drive Thursday morning


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Les,

The tuesday would suit me slightly better as the only evening the wife works is a wednesday.

Having said that I could get a babysitter for the little un, if it gets decided for a wednesday. Dont want to miss it.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

p7 TTj said:


> Les,
> 
> The tuesday would suit me slightly better as the only evening the wife works is a wednesday.
> 
> ...


Looking more and more like a Tuesday now Jon. I will assess the situation and peoples preferences after the bank hol Monday. I will then contact the pub to see they are OK with a Tuesday either the 12th May or the following Tuesday the 19th.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Hi Les, If you can steer clear of Wed/Thur then I am in.
> 
> Tuesday would be coooooool.
> 
> ...


Aren't i always matt  LOL

Oh and les any day is fine by me... I'll make my life revolve around it  Commitment there :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Les, If you can steer clear of Wed/Thur then I am in.
> ...


selfless Tony, I think thats how i would describe it 

I like the sound of this meet. Big pub car park, chatting shit about TT's. Better tell Jammy D to bring a flask!!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

all being well, will come for a nosey


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> all being well, will come for a nosey


I should think so to syd is right on your door step...well near enough. :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Anymore of you NW/Cumbrian or wherever guys up for this? Come on lets be having you


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Les, just drop a shady thread into the Mk1 section.

Some people just don't look in here


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> Les, just drop a shady thread into the Mk1 section.
> 
> Some people just don't look in here


DONE. :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

play football on tuesdays :?

I'll be up for the next one though.....


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Anyone taking wifes/girls/partners :roll: 
You see the tt is the other alfs, I dont actually own it. I only pay for it, service/insure/tax/clean and fill it with go go juice :lol:

Si


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

redsi72 said:


> Anyone taking wifes/girls/partners :roll:
> You see the tt is the other alfs, I dont actually own it. I only pay for it, service/insure/tax/clean and fill it with go go juice :lol:
> 
> Si


I am sure Les will bring his better half... I might, depends if she wants to come


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> You see the tt is the other alfs, I dont actually own it. I only pay for it, service/insure/tax/clean and fill it with go go juice


soooooooooooo it's not just me


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Dont worry about me guys, i wont bother coming [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Im working so cant make it

PS - Paul, you changed car or something... wots going on with your sig?!?! :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I was trying to show someone that it was easy to host an image in the sig... (see the flame room)

Anyhow, do you like the new one. All I need now is a witty comment about being in a field :roll:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

jammyd said:


> I was trying to show someone that it was easy to host an image in the sig... (see the flame room)
> 
> Anyhow, do you like the new one. All I need now is a witty comment about being in a field :roll:


That angle hides the plough well 

That ok?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> redsi72 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone taking wifes/girls/partners :roll:
> ...


Ermmm I do have a better half :lol: <<<< is single and a FREEEEEEEEEE spirit :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK guys lets make it the Tuesday 19th thats 2 weeks yesterday put it in your diary. Been having a think, how about we meet first of all at Rivington Barn here. http://www.rivingtonhallbarn.co.uk/index.asp then off for a shortish spin around Belmont, some good roads there. We can then finish at the Thatch and Thistle on the A6 here http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ie= ... d&z=12&t=m 
they do decent food and you don't have to book. There's a longish narrow approach road up to the Great Barn with a good few spots to get some pic's done. We can park in the car park immediately in front of the Great Barn. Here's a pic of my car parked there last year. 








Should be nice and quiet in the evening lets aim to meet at 7-30pm have a chat, few pics then off for a run ending at the Thatch and Thistle. This will be an informal meet to chat and have a bit of a run etc. 
Those shown interest so far.

Les.
bigsyd 
Tony Rigby
Mark Hogan
JammyD
pt TTj
Mattb
Vspurs
pendle7

redsi72 are you coming?

Anybody else?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Not sure if I will be able to make this date as I am meant to be in Oxford that week for work [smiley=bigcry.gif]

But hey not to worry


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Not sure if I will be able to make this date as I am meant to be in Oxford that week for work [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> But hey not to worry


Cant please all of the people all of the time with these meets, sorry maybe next time then. Hope to see you at the next one. I have set this date now so unless there are a few more who pull out I will stick with it.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Belive this is fine and dandy for me... I'm in !!! :lol:


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

It doesnt clash with any footy does it?
Myself and Bernadette will show up. 
Might be in the van as I dont do carparks, especially when they are full of two door cars :roll:

Simon


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

sounds like a plan!! cant wait


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, just to confirm......I can make that.

Looking forward to it.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

will be there


----------



## Graham Barlow (Nov 12, 2005)

Count me in  
GB


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone, been following this thread and trying to sort a trip out in your direction on that day so that ' a newbie' can join you after the 'drive' if thats ok  I should know by tomorrow or friday. Would be good to put names to faces and names to cars! Funny how you get an impression on a forum, to sort of form an opinion of your fellow ttiers until you have met them.

Also have an idea for the another meet which hopefully we can chat about week on tuesday 

Seasurfer


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Everyone, been following this thread and trying to sort a trip out in your direction on that day so that ' a newbie' can join you after the 'drive' if thats ok  I should know by tomorrow or friday. Would be good to put names to faces and names to cars! Funny how you get an impression on a forum, to sort of form an opinion of your fellow ttiers until you have met them.
> 
> Also have an idea for the another meet which hopefully we can chat about week on tuesday
> 
> Seasurfer


Have you not hosted your signature yourself yet :roll:

I might now be able to come... but not holding my breath just yet


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Jammyd, you looking for more things to do? I thought we had finished :? Sorry, I think I know what you mean, will have a go now, dont hold your breath though and stay online, please 

Seasurfer


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Jammyd, think its done  
Seasurfer


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Jammyd, think its done
> Seasurfer


The image is still coming from my photobucket... 

you need to change the code in your signature to http://i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww60/Seasurfer/seasurfer2.jpg[/IMG

with a ] at the end :P


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Les,
the amount of pie eaters coming scares me some, they are a strange bunch


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all, been following this thread, and working on t he wife for the night off for the past week, think i got it sorted :wink: So 80% sure il be there


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

redsi72 said:


> Les,
> the amount of pie eaters coming scares me some, they are a strange bunch


Well leigh is "lobby gobberlers" really so hope ya not talking about me... 

I'd rather have a pasty than a pie, i'd rather have a pasty than a pie... i'd rather have a pasty, rather have a pasty, rather have a pasty than a pie. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

[I'd rather have a pasty than a pie, i'd rather have a pasty than a pie... i'd rather have a pasty, rather have a pasty, rather have a pasty than a pie. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

If i get there, I will bring you a pastie - I see them at work from my office, hundreds of them :wink:

Where is my IT Consultant, Jammyd - ive lost it all together  
Seasurfer


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

pie & barmcake...the 1st and original.....fast food


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing the QS sid. all nice and shiny. ofcourse all the others TT's aswell. just hope not to see one i saw today. a lovly dark grey metalic roadster with bill stickers all down each side for the persons company DOH!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> [I'd rather have a pasty than a pie, i'd rather have a pasty than a pie... i'd rather have a pasty, rather have a pasty, rather have a pasty than a pie. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


If i get there, I will bring you a pastie - I see them at work from my office, hundreds of them :wink:

Where is my IT Consultant, Jammyd - ive lost it all together  
Seasurfer[/quote]

Sorry been drinking! I am back now


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Trev TT said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the QS sid. all nice and shiny. ofcourse all the others TT's aswell. just hope not to see one i saw today. a lovly dark grey metalic roadster with bill stickers all down each side for the persons company DOH!


will be good to meet you as well m8, the car is not at it's best yet, 23/24may is the time it will be brought back to its best.. 2day full machine polish and detail, it is still wearing the battle scars of the previous owner  it has been better looked after in the short time we have had it than in it's life time lol


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I can make the Tuesday, is it the 12th May? I don't live far away and Blackrod is a stones throw from my in-laws. I've not had my TT long and would be good to meet other owners. I have a few questions too which would be good to clear up.

Cheers

Marc


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Marco34 said:


> I can make the Tuesday, is it the 12th May? I don't live far away and Blackrod is a stones throw from my in-laws. I've not had my TT long and would be good to meet other owners. I have a few questions too which would be good to clear up.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Marc


No its the 19th May now


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK guys I am sticking with Tuesday the 19th May (for the hard of hearing thats a week this coming Tuesday 12 days from now [smiley=juggle.gif] ). I went to the 19th to give people a better chance of arranging whatever they need to in order to attend and anyway the evening will be just that bit brighter plus I have ordered good weather for that evening. :roll: If you havent done the run over Belmont and the Winter Hill TV transmitter mast its a fav with bikers and a great twisty up and down road.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Never atteneded a meet before of any kind. It should be fun. Just hope the weather is good. My TT only comes (well mostly) at weekends. Looking forward to it!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

redsi72 said:


> Les,
> the amount of pie eaters coming scares me some, they are a strange bunch


I know what you mean mate. :wink: I have lived among them for some years now not such a bad bunch really even if they are a bit slow  A few have learnt to understand a bit of scouse. Some try but fail miserably to speak it even :lol: Aww bless :roll:

BTW Appley Bridge and Shevington also known as Little Liverpool :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Right i'm kinda lost as to how many will be coming not that thats a problem at all but I will do a roll call nearer the day. Wouldnt want to leave anybody behind now :roll: Just done a run over the Route I was thinking off as its a nice sunny day and it was either that or house work


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> redsi72 said:
> 
> 
> > Les,
> ...


Sadley true! I'm from close to there in the Douglas valley and I'm amazed by the number of scouse voices. I originate from Manchester, no desire to head back!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> OK guys I am sticking with Tuesday the 19th May (for the hard of hearing thats a week this coming Tuesday 12 days from now [smiley=juggle.gif] ). I went to the 19th to give people a better chance of arranging whatever they need to in order to attend and anyway the evening will be just that bit brighter plus I have ordered good weather for that evening. :roll: If you havent done the run over Belmont and the Winter Hill TV transmitter mast its a fav with bikers and a great twisty up and down road.


DAMMM and to think i just said to the lovely chaps at awsome monday would be great for the re-map in preperation for meeting up with you lot... oh well i'll have to leave it a week to get kiddy with... hear that les... APR all programs and cruise control (thats how ya skip through the programs  ) I'm like a kid before christmas and the price for the ap coil overs made me grin also today.... and then the anti-roll bars... gosh i'm begging to go mental with bits i need now.... might buy coilover and not fit until i can get breaks done at same time... then a couple of months and it'll be 2nd cam belt for me.... :roll: it's annoying but a essential !!!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > OK guys I am sticking with Tuesday the 19th May (for the hard of hearing thats a week this coming Tuesday 12 days from now [smiley=juggle.gif] ). I went to the 19th to give people a better chance of arranging whatever they need to in order to attend and anyway the evening will be just that bit brighter plus I have ordered good weather for that evening. :roll: If you havent done the run over Belmont and the Winter Hill TV transmitter mast its a fav with bikers and a great twisty up and down road.
> ...


Its brakes tony, breaks is when something fucks up :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

pendle7 said:


> i cant make the 19th as i go on holiday 2 days before!!!
> 
> mark


Sorry Mark thats the way it goes mate...its so hard pleasing all the people all of the time in fact impossible to do so. :? Hope you can make the next one though.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Trust you 


Matt B said:


> Its brakes tony, breaks is when something fucks up :wink:


Thats abit pedantic isn't it matt... Bastard forum doesn't have spelling and grammer check.. :lol: :lol: 
meaning to ask what coilovers you running?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Trust you
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> ...


brakes and breaks would not show up on a spelling check :mrgreen:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

[smiley=book2.gif] Maybe Thesourous check..... or who really bloody cares check would be more appropriate then :twisted:


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Tues 19th, i'll come along so long as I get the car back from having the Turbo replaced (amonst other stuff) in time, it's due back for Sat 16th so fingers crossed, will let you know if I will be attending after next Sat.

Please add my name to list as a hopeful  :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

stundies said:


> Tues 19th, i'll come along so long as I get the car back from having the Turbo replaced (amonst other stuff) in time, it's due back for Sat 16th so fingers crossed, will let you know if I will be attending after next Sat.
> 
> Please add my name to list as a hopeful  :roll:


STUNDIES ??? 

whats happened mate? Turbo gone  ?? where ya having it done?


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> stundies said:
> 
> 
> > Tues 19th, i'll come along so long as I get the car back from having the Turbo replaced (amonst other stuff) in time, it's due back for Sat 16th so fingers crossed, will let you know if I will be attending after next Sat.
> ...


Yeah, turbo completely seized up this morning after it had been sounding like a strangled pig for a while, the smoke from the exhaust taking it to the garage was like driving a steam engine, my misses following had to turn the fog lights on lol. I've taken it to a place called QRSport (http://www.qrsport.com) just 20 miles up the road at a little village called Tattenhall (just out of Chester). Having Aircon done too, oil and filter, Haldex and a few other little jobs, all ready for next May.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I will post more next week and try and get a true list of those who are coming and the maybes. In the meantime keep WATCHING THIS SPACE


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Trust you
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> ...


  pedantic is my middle name fella!

I am running H+R coilovers, the comfort ones. Front ride height is perfect but could do with taking an inch or so off the rear but I can't be arsed at the moment. Certainly goes round corners well though


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry to Hijack Les's thread but just in case anyone checking this, has missed :-

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=140709

I was planning this to be the next NW meet after the one on the 19th May but having little interest shown so far :?

Cheers
Jon


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, is anyone going to this meet from the M6 travelling south?

Seasurfer


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have VCDS if anyone is interested? I can bring my laptop and check fault codes or make changes if desired. It's registered hex-com so will work from 1996 - 2005, or before CAN was introduced.

Cheers

Marc


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Right here what I have planned for next Tuesday. However this is an informal get together so nothing hard and fast so we could swap and change. I will also have 4 walkie talkies with me to keep in contact. 
Meet at 7-30pm at the Rivington Hall and Barn here http://www.rivingtonhallbarn.co.uk/
There is a large sign post directing you up to it from the main road. At the very top there are 2 car parks aim for the on immediately in front of the hall barn. I shall be there at 7-30pm with Sue my better half :roll: 
After a natter I will take you on a tour of Belmont and the Winter Hill mast circular. 
We can end up at the Thatch and Thistle on the A6 here. http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ei= ... 699&li=lmd
About half way round there is an excellent pub called the Black Dog Inn at Belmont here.
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ei= ... 699&li=lmd

I will do another roll call at ther weekend to gauge numbers.

Cheers, Les.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

no need to ask me les.. just put me down.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

no need to ask me les.. just put me down.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

So thats 2 of you then Tony :lol:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

I think you know Les,im still on for it.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> no need to ask me les.. just put me down.


OK if you insist. Your useless, inept, a waste of space and time.  There have I put you down enough now :lol:


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

stundies said:


> Tues 19th, i'll come along so long as I get the car back from having the Turbo replaced (amonst other stuff) in time, it's due back for Sat 16th so fingers crossed, will let you know if I will be attending after next Sat.
> 
> Please add my name to list as a hopeful  :roll:


Cars not going to be ready for this meet guys so sorry, won't be attending (Gutted!)


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

You can put me as a definite too.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> OK if you insist. Your useless, inept, a waste of space and time.  There have I put you down enough now :lol:


Note to self.... Check what i'm writing or Northwesters start being pedantic :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK guys ands girls here a reminder for tomoroow night. BTW "my other half" :roll: Sue will be with me.

Meet at 7-30pm at the Rivington Hall and Barn here http://www.rivingtonhallbarn.co.uk/
There is a large sign post directing you up to it from the main road. At the very top there are 2 car parks aim for the one immediately in front of the hall barn. I shall be there at 7-30pm.
After a natter I will take you on a tour of Belmont and the Winter Hill mast circular.
We can end up at the Thatch and Thistle on the A6 here. http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ei= ... 699&li=lmd
About half way round there is an excellent pub called the Black Dog Inn at Belmont here.
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ei= ... 699&li=lmd

I was going to do a roll call of who is attending but as its just a quite informal get together witha short run theres nothing hard and fast so just turn up. If you want my mobile number just PM me and I will reply with it. See you all tomorrow evening.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Looking forward to it... Lets hope the weather improves :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

See you all tomorrow guys


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Looking forward to meeting old and new tomorrow evening.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

les said:


> Looking forward to meeting old and new tomorrow evening.


What if you are old and new :lol: :lol:

Seasurfer


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry I can't make this one guys. My TT is trapped in the garage by an an RS on axle stands at the moment. I didn't have time at the weekend to finish the job :? .


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

myself, Bernadette and the silver tt will be there!
Wasnt the weather ace on the 12th :roll: 

Simon


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Realy sorry guys, going to have to bail on this one. Just have to much going on with work, and need to sort it. [smiley=bigcry.gif] takes some nice pics of the barn place. it looks fantastic. 
[smiley=bomb.gif] Trev


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Got to much on this week to get out to this

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I've not been able to work out of the Manchester office today unfortunately so not going to be able to attend but will see any of you at Ace on Monday!

:?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

The weather looks better for this evening... cloudy but hopefully dry!!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Well they are droping like flys it seems :? We will just have to see who turns up this evening.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry Les. I'd like to keep buzzing but my wings are clipped [smiley=bigcry.gif] .


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Sorry Les. I'd like to keep buzzing but my wings are clipped [smiley=bigcry.gif] .


You mixing your flys up with your blue bottles and bees john :roll:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

i'll be their Les and so will Tony... Anything to get out in her!!hehhe!! :lol:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Im still going!!


----------



## paulh202 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hopefully I'll be there if I can finish work on time.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Just has an almighty down pour. Brilliant! I was hoping to get some pics of my TT as I've only had it 4 weeks and it's going to be grubby before I get there!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## paulh202 (Aug 12, 2008)

Well its saved me the trouble of washing mine, hope I dont get left behind tonight in my umapped 180!


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Have a good time everyone, meet you at the next one (still at work) :?

Seasurfer


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Thought I would do a short write up on our meet last night and post some of the pic's I took last night as it seems I was the only one taking any pic's and I did organise this event all be it a more relaxed fun meet.
I have to be honest and say I was amazed we got such a turn out on what turned out to be at times a very wet meet but as the pic's show we also had some sun. 11 cars made it and I hope all those who attended felt it well worth while and enjoyed the evening. Cars kept arriving when I thought I would be lucky to get 5 or 6 of us given a number of people had to cry off. I have a terrible memory for names so please forgive me if I only mention one or two by name. We did seem to have a few named Mark though. 
We really did get a wet start with a good few showers but the sun did break though before we set off from the barn just after 8pm. BTW it was good of the warden or whatever he was to be so kind as not to throw us off the car park. I hope you all agree it was a good meeting place if a little out of the way. One or two had a little problem finding it and ended up some dirt road off the beaten path Google maps DOH! After a chat about our cars as is the norm we set off in what you could say was the wrong way round with the route taken. However there was good reason in my madness for going that way and not just that I am mad. 
After travelling through the village ( Horwich) we head off on the open road with a sort blast before turning left off the main road and headed for Belmont where we proceeded at some pace over the moors. Nobody got left behind thanks to Big Syd who offered to be "Tail end Charlie" for the duration of the run. Syd you did a great job mate and great car BTW. 
20 mins later we pulled into the Black Dog pub for some refreshments and more natter. Sorry I didn't get your names guy but the couple (maybe Mark and lady) were all but out of petrol so headed off 5 miles down the road to find ASDAs 24 hour petrol station was shut. We did get a bit worried about you but as we were preparing to set off they arrived back to join us for the rest of the run. The time by now was around 9-30 and getting quite dark. With no lighting on the moors road, wet tarmac, tight bends and turns and drops on either side it was quite an experience as we opened it up and stretched our cars legs. 
Somehow and unbeknown to me it appeared we lost a member of our party who took a wrong turn (blame Syd for that lol). However as we flew past a side road I got a glimpse of a car waiting to pull out. Sue my co pilot confirmed it was another TT. Now names being a problem to me as said above it must have been Mark unless you know otherwise. He had cut us off at the pass and rejoined us which was a stroke of good luck. Do try to keep up in future mate and taking a wrong turn was all the more remarkable as you had one of the walkie talkies lol. 
At 10pmish we arrived at our final destination the Thatch and Thistle car park where a few took off home. The rest of us piled into a strangely quite pub for more refreshments a natter and a few laughs. I, Sue and 2 young Marks were the last to leave the pub and headed off home. 
Both I and Sue enjoyed the evening very much and I hope you all enjoyed yourselves. Now who's organising the next one?

At the Barn with much chatter.








Big Syd gives a team talk to all the Marks.








and his new car which he is rightly proud of.








Jon's wannabe QS lol








Yep sun showers a plenty.








All lined up for the off with yours truly leading the way.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks like you had a good time Les  . Sorry I couldn't come


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Les

Thanks for organising a great mid-week meet, really good job. Nice to see a good turn out of NW TT'ers despite some of the regulars not making it.....just shows what a good membership we have in the NW. Some great bits of road on that cruise - just makes me realise how much I need to sort out my brakes, and on that note, apologies to Tony Rigby who was behind me on the last leg of run I fear I may have been holding back his right foot reflex :lol: Sorry mate I didn't know the road and my brakes are shit. Having said that I was made up with my own cars performance  (not stopping performance  )

Matt


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Cheers Les, It was good to get out with friends (old and new) have a bit of bantter and best of all stretch the old girls legs  ...

Mark...


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Dont forget guys , the link below is the next NW meet for those wanting to check their cars performance on a rolling road.

However as its at Awesome if anyone just wants to come along for the banTTer they are more than welcome.

Please add your name to the post if you can make it and if you want to take part on the day on the rolling road!

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=140709

Soz to hijack your post again Les  , but we need the numbers up.

Thanks again for organising a great evening meet, much enjoyed.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mark_hogan said:


> Cheers Les, It was good to get out with friends (old and new) have a bit of bantter and best of all stretch the old girls legs  ...
> 
> Mark...


Glad you enjoyed Mark. BTW re "best of all stretch the old girls legs" Sue didnt get much of a chance to stretch her legs
:lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

As a first timer at the meet I really enjoyed it, thanks for arranging Les and great to meet forums members.

I was a little worried on the first run as I had only fitted new pads allround at the weekend and nowhere near bedded in. Fortunately they had bite when I needed it 

Good pics Les. I couldn't stop grinning when we all set off in convoy from the Barn  Definite novelty for me.

Hope to meet again soon.

Mark


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Sounds you had a good night  photos look good too.

I have an idea for a fun meet at the end of July - will post soon and see if anyone is interested - I would think it will be very different 

Seasurfer


----------



## JAQS (Nov 29, 2008)

cheers les was a v.good turn out, and was good to meet and hav a chat with other tt'ers 8)


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

What a friendly bunch we all are  
Thanks Les, myself and Bernadette had a good laugh, however the "brisk" drive highlighted a coilpack fault on our car so thanks, I think :lol: 
We did set out with at least half a tank of fuel, but our fuel gauge reads: full, not full anymore and you best be able to see a shell station :!: 
We found the Asda petrol station but all the pumps had been locked up, some 24hr station eh?

Bernadette couldnt stop laughing at your missus pet rabbit story, £300 luxury stay at the vets while it recovered from ill health. The day after she took it home, next doors cat killed it :lol:

Simon (not Mark)

PS cant remember who asked: I.C.A ian collins automotive. Audi & vw specialist. tel : 01995 640958. E [email protected]
unit 1, north forge, off garstang road, bilsborrow, preston, pr3 0rd. He is Audi`s VERY TOP MAN.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> and his new car which he is rightly proud of


 Oi les....its my new car lol....see you soon.. linda :lol:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Excellent Linda, Syd has his white van as his!!!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks like you had a good meet guys, sorry i was unable to attend, i have been working nights and i was unavailable last night. I'll try and get to the next one.

Nicely organised Les, good pics and a great little write up. Rain doesnt help on the day of a meet but you did well to pull 11 cars together, nice one


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Excellent Linda, Syd has his white van as his!!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> > and his new car which he is rightly proud of
> 
> 
> Oi les....its my new car lol....see you soon.. linda :lol:


Just cos its got your name on the reg Linda doesn't mean it's yours :lol: Syd did say it was kinda yours but it's really his and he was just letting you think it was yours while he drives and lavishes loving care on it. :roll: BTW why werent you there with him? :x


----------



## paulh202 (Aug 12, 2008)

Great night Les and good to meet a great bunch of people, there was actually 3 of us that got left behind, Graham, followed by myself and Marco, I managed to hit a pothole filled with water on one of those bends and Marco who was behind me said he saw my car dip followed by a large splash of water so luckily he managed to swerve and avoid it.
We were lost, but as we were waiting to pull out of the side road we saw the line of TT's coming past us from the right, (was that you overtaking along that road Les?) I still can't understand how we managed to almost get in front of the convoy :? 
Very impressed with your car by the way Syd, first time I've seen a QS in the flesh

Big thanks to everyone for a great night and looking forward to the next one.

Paul.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Little gutted I missed this, but had important sorting out my new house things too do.

look forward to meeting some of the new guys soon. If I can bed the house in quickly, I might have a nice pub for an evening meal to go to if people are up for it...

More once I have moved


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

paulh202 said:


> (was that you overtaking along that road Les?)
> Paul.


Who moi??? I NEVER overtake officer :roll:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

jammyd said:


> Little gutted I missed this, but had important sorting out my new house things too do.
> 
> look forward to meeting some of the new guys soon. If I can bed the house in quickly, I might have a nice pub for an evening meal to go to if people are up for it...
> 
> More once I have moved


Hi IT Consultant,

How far 'Up North' are you? Sounds good. And guess what, totally by mistake i found the url last night :lol:

Seasurfer


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Little gutted I missed this, but had important sorting out my new house things too do.
> ...


Hello... not quite as north as you...  I am in Sunny warrington


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

paulh202 said:


> Great night Les and good to meet a great bunch of people, there was actually 3 of us that got left behind, Graham, followed by myself and Marco, I managed to hit a pothole filled with water on one of those bends and Marco who was behind me said he saw my car dip followed by a large splash of water so luckily he managed to swerve and avoid it.
> We were lost, but as we were waiting to pull out of the side road we saw the line of TT's coming past us from the right, (was that you overtaking along that road Les?) I still can't understand how we managed to almost get in front of the convoy :?
> Very impressed with your car by the way Syd, first time I've seen a QS in the flesh
> 
> ...


We'll blame Graham for that one ay Paul...He was leading us :lol: He did get us on the right track in the end!! 8)

Simon - Thanks for the leed home. I had no idea that the road beyond red rock ended up on Bradley lane. Hope you get the car sorted soon. If you need the ross-tech cable just let me know as I'm only 10 mins away.


----------



## Graham Barlow (Nov 12, 2005)

Don't blame me!  its Les's fault he's to fast must have a lead foot :wink: he forgets some of us dont't have four wheeled drive.anyway thanks Les for organising the event when you left the room Les we voted you as the unofficial north west rep :lol: how about the lakes again Les next time?

P.S- thanks redsi72 for posting the address it was me looking to get my cambelt changed nice to meet old and new friends


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey all, Sorry only just managed to get on... Last night was great... but looking at the northwest weather now... I'm just depply upset it's not tonight... Look at it it's gorgeous out there !!!

Big Thanks to les for organising... And for those who don't know:

The next NW Gathering is @ Awsome GTI on saturday 13th June

see this link below....

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=140709&start=0

it's our rolling road say.. courtsy of P7 TTJ


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Graham Barlow said:


> Don't blame me!  its Les's fault he's to fast must have a lead foot :wink: he forgets some of us dont't have four wheeled drive.anyway thanks Les for organising the event when you left the room Les we voted you as the unofficial north west rep :lol: how about the lakes again Les next time?
> 
> P.S- thanks redsi72 for posting the address it was me looking to get my cambelt changed nice to meet old and new friends


Don't blame me blame Sue [smiley=gorgeous.gif] she kept telling me to go faster faster and screaming like she was on one of those rides at Alton Towers. [smiley=devil.gif] 
The lakes run was great I have to say esp as we went via the Kirkstone pass to our main stop and eats in Buttermere. Really good meal in the Fish Hotel at the end. That was in 2007 so I guess we are due another on a Saturday or Sunday. We do have an offical NW regional rep in Dave G somewhere. I hear hes going the next AMG and is asking for anybody going who may want to join him on the run there but thats as far as I know.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

jammyd said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

les said:


> We do have an offical NW regional rep in Dave G somewhere. I hear hes going the next AMG and is asking for anybody going who may want to join him on the run there but thats as far as I know.


Hi Les 
Sorry for the lack of runs/drives work is driving me crazy redundancies etc :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: roll on retirement :wink:

MUST SAY A BIG THANKS TO LES you are a star   

Hopefully within the next few months things will calm down :roll: :roll: , i can do the meet at Camelot then up to glasson dock and drive back coast road to blackpool/southport , did this 2 years ago nice and easy drive 

I will post a cruse thread to the TTOC meet soon , meet my house then across to Sheffield picking up Dani and co , and anyone on route .

I will also be attending the GTI international in June if anyone wants to come along 8) 8) 8)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> meet my house


     thats a bit unfair for me :evil: it will take me most of 1 min to get there   

me and jammyd are joining up for the GTI meet,


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> > meet my house
> 
> 
> thats a bit unfair for me :evil: it will take me most of 1 min to get there
> ...


Hi Syd
We are going down sat afternoon , stay over looking for a b&b and then get there Sunday morn 8) 8) , when are you going ??

As for the ttoc meet ,,, we can always pick up up on route :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: , but if you need to use the loo you can :wink: :wink: as it is a toilet stop for the Scottish group :roll: :roll:

PS. if you want a bacon butty you can :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> > meet my house


     thats a bit unfair for me :evil: it will take me most of 1 min to get there   

can trump you there fella, I can push my tt (sorry,Bernadette`s tt) to Daves house quicker than that, and its uphill :wink:

Marko, thanks for the offer. Ordered a lead off the bay last night. May pester you for help thou when I cant get it working :lol:

Si


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

redsi72 said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > > meet my house
> ...


Si 
So does that mean you are coming to the ttoc event in July


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

redsi72 said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > > meet my house
> ...


The cable I have is by Ross-tech and it came registered from ebay. Any probs with use or getting it to work just give me a shout.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Si 
So does that mean you are coming to the ttoc event in July   [/quote]

Dunno, this is my first Audi and my last, its doing my head in. 
Might have a deal for an 4.4 X5, just waiting on the dealer.

Si


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

redsi72 said:


> Si
> So does that mean you are coming to the ttoc event in July


Dunno, this is my first Audi and my last, its doing my head in. 
Might have a deal for an 4.4 X5, just waiting on the dealer.

Si[/quote]

No more TT  Are you still having problems?


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> redsi72 said:
> 
> 
> > Si
> ...


No more TT  Are you still having problems?[/quote]

Bernadette is waiting on an answer about a new job which comes with a company car so dont need three vehicles. I wouldnt want just my van (too basic and lacks comfort for long hauls and isnt all that on fuel) and I dont want the tt for my daily driver so fingers crossed for B.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I see. Oh well, good luck to Bernadette with the job.  Let us know if the TT is going out into the sunset!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ladies and gentlemen of the area - anyone interested in meeting here? - if you've not seen it already  :

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=141913


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Right guys check this out.
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=144018


----------

